#     -

## stani

,  15        -   .     ,   2007             ?

----------


## .

?  2007 ?

----------


## stani

.    2007.          ,    ?

----------


## .



----------


## xomka

2007 ,         .        ?

----------


## ITrubinova

> ?


  ,              () ,        ,        3     ,        ,                    () ,              ,         15      ,     5  .

    : http://www.businesspravo.ru/Docum/Do...umID_7121.html

----------


## .

> 2007 ,         .        ?


    2007  ,

----------

> ?  2007 ?


   2007 ,  ,     -     :Frown:   :Frown:       ...

----------


## Larik

31  2006 . N 55





   -  ,

,  


6.       ,        ,        .

----------

... "    2008 " ....

----------


## Larik

. , ,     2007 ,     .     2007     2007 .  ?

----------

> ...


       , ..     ,            " " .

----------


## .

** ,   ,        .  .         , 
     ,         .

----------


## .

**,   ,     " "?     "   "?
       , ,    .   ?

----------

> **,   ,     " "?


" ",  ,                .

----------

> ?


    ,   .  ,           ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,   .


  ,  ?  ,       :Smilie: 



> " ",  ,                .


 ,  ,     ,         ,         .
       .     ?

----------

> ,  ?  ,


.   ? ?  ....


> ,  ,     ,         ,         .


  -        ...


> .     ?


   ,          ,          .      ,        " " ...

----------


## .

> .   ? ?  ....


  ,     ,   .      ,     .   ,      ?



> -        ...


 


> ,        ,        .


    .    ?   :Smilie: 




> 6.       ,        , ** .


    "   "?

----------


## Larik

,    ,         .             ,  .     2008    2007(

----------

> "   "?


  ( ),    ,   .

----------


## .

*Larik*,  ,          :Wink:    ,   ,      :Big Grin:

----------

> *Larik*,  ,            ,   ,


  ?  :Smilie:

----------


## .

**,   .      ,    ,            , Larik   . 



> ( ),    ,   .


  ,   ,         31 ,     (365 )    ?         :Wink:

----------

> ,    ,            ,


          ,      ,       ,    ( ). 


> ,   ,         31 ,     (365 )    ?


 : 

_   ,        ,       ._

   :            ,    ,     ?

----------


## .

**,      ,     ,       ,   , ,  ?



> ,


  ,    ,     ,       ?       ? 



> 


       365    ,    .    ,       ? 31  , ,   ?

----------

> **,      ,


    -     ...


> ,       ,   , ,  ?


      ?     ,     6 .    , ..      ,    ,      .


> ,    ,     ,       ?       ?


    - ?


> 365    ,    .


.  .   ,    2006       2006-   207-   2008-   " "?


> ,       ? 31  , ,   ?


.         ?       ? " !"

----------


## .

> ? " !"


   ,          :Wink: 
  ,     ,       ?      ,       .    ""  ""     .



> 2006       2006-   207-   2008-   " "?


  ,       .



> - ?


 


> _   ,       ,     _ .


         ,    ,    ,     - ,    ,       .        .            ,     ?  



> -     ...


    ?

----------

> ,         
>   ,     ,       ?      ,       .    ""  ""     .


  2   ?   *    9.   ?   ,  ,   ?    , : 
* 
9.        *:
*         .
*

  ,  !



> ,       .


     !    !


> ,    ,    ,


.           .      , 


> - ,    ,       .


    ...


> .            ,     ?


.   ,        ,      .        2007 ,     ()            31.12.07,       ....

----------

38 (),  ,      -...      .6, ,  ....  ,         ,  - ...  ,    ,  -  ,  ))))

----------


## ...

,      ....?    "  ?" ---!!!!!!

----------


## .

-?     ,    . 
       .    , ,

----------

